
Show HN: Post to HackerNews – Firefox Add-On - wheresvic1
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/post-to-hacker-news/
======
mtmail
Is an add-on needed when one can simply drag&drop a bookmarklet into the
bookmarks?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/bookmarklet.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/bookmarklet.html)

